# 2017 Timberwolf TW2HD with lift



## wlmtlr (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello,
Selling my 2017 TW2HD with lift that purchased new from manufacturer. Asking $5400. Always kept covered or inside and no longer use. 
William Taylor
(510) 381-1697
San Leandro, California


----------

